# accessing symbols on keyboard



## joanimaljet (Mar 14, 2009)

Im having trouble figuring out how to access a symbol.. its on a key that has 4 symbols, two blue and two red..i can get uppercase and lower case of the blue dont know how to get the red. This key is beside the z, im trying to get the top right symbol, (>> but smaller) none of my friends have a laptop and cant help me:sigh:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I want to make a guess but I think it would be useless.. if you can provide brand/model of laptop and image of the keyboard specifically the symbol you are trying to access.. that would be great.


----------



## joanimaljet (Mar 14, 2009)

its a toshiba a300 laptop..the key i need is left of the z key, its red and two arrows pointing right. like this >> but smaller. there are four symbols on this key two blue on left, upper and lower case, then on right there are two red symbols I dont know how to get the red (both right hand):4-dontkno


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

In as much as I wanna help you, I do not want to thru the keyboard of each model of A300 (I noticed there are a LOT. See here: http://images.google.com/images?hl=...1&q=toshiba+a300++keyboard&btnG=Search+Images).

Just for testing... try CTRL+z or FN+z or SHIFT+z or SHIFT+CTRL+z and see what happens.


----------



## joanimaljet (Mar 14, 2009)

okay Im gonna try here..lol anything is better then nothing to try, ive had some work i minimized since yesterday just sitting here that needs to be submitted. finished it all and all i need now is type add then this key and my project is completed.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

OOOOPPPS.. my bad... you said it is to the left of the z key and not the z key right?

On my previous post as quoted below, replace the z key with the key in question (whatever that key is called).



> Just for testing... try CTRL+z or FN+z or SHIFT+z or SHIFT+CTRL+z and see what happens.


----------



## joanimaljet (Mar 14, 2009)

lost my work.. oh god...dont know if im trying it correctly but nothings seemed to have work so far...


----------



## joanimaljet (Mar 14, 2009)

yeah lol! its the key to the left..


----------



## joanimaljet (Mar 14, 2009)

still not having any luck...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

What are you trying to do anyway?


----------



## joanimaljet (Mar 14, 2009)

im trying to type this darn key lol. its all i had left to submit a project, I was finished just had to type add then that symbol.. I still havnt a clue how to make these symbols appear.


----------



## joanimaljet (Mar 14, 2009)

ok you have your regular keys..in white.. then you have the blue ones and the keys with red AND blue on them. I cant make the red ones function


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I suggest you take a picture and upload the image here so other members can see and hopefully help...


----------



## joanimaljet (Mar 14, 2009)

okay i managed to get a pic of that key and where its positioned, its that red arrow pointing right im trying to get,


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you. Also please post exact model of your A300.


----------



## joanimaljet (Mar 14, 2009)

My model is the Toshiba satellite A300-05U. Thanks!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Do you have an ALT CAR key?

If yes, may this can help:
http://everything2.com/index.pl?node_id=1486942&displaytype=printable&lastnode_id=0


----------



## joanimaljet (Mar 14, 2009)

yes, I do! -and its red lol. So maybe that's it..? I'll see, and check this link too thank you


----------

